# [Wet Thumb Forum]-what happened to my austeralis?



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

it looked wonderfull till i cut most of it and moved it to another part of the tank. now the leaves on most of the stems facing down instead of up. look like its going to die soon. one more thing - i noticed very small new leave on the old stems and some of the big leaves look twisted...

thats how they looked before


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

it looked wonderfull till i cut most of it and moved it to another part of the tank. now the leaves on most of the stems facing down instead of up. look like its going to die soon. one more thing - i noticed very small new leave on the old stems and some of the big leaves look twisted...

thats how they looked before


----------



## imported_rayhwong (Feb 14, 2003)

Dont worry this happens all the time. The plant is shifting energy to growing roots and new branching. Wait about a week, and the leaves will grow up again. If not, the stem maybe be rotting below. Pull out and trim it off. Make sure you are dosing potassium to give rooting a kick.


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

thanks ray... waiting....do u think the k from kno3 would b enough , or add some pottasium sulphate?


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Aquamad, 
First of all, that's a beautiful tank









Regarding K2SO4 dosing, many dose it after water change only since it's hard to measure Potassium level. I dose KNO3 twice a week and dose K2SO4 to increase the level by 10ppm after each water change. I read some people dose more after WC up to 20ppm increment.


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

AQMAD,

Here's the relevant link

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=6606090712&m=131106674&r=174107774#174107774

I wouldn't mess with K2SO4 too much unless you clearly see old leaves with holes and you are sure that it's not a snail problem. KNO3 should have K & N in the right ratio already so if you don't get too much N because of too many fish you don't really need to add K.

Aviel.


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

hi aviel, i have enough of u in the israely forum







thanks for the link but it looks much better now, i dont have any hitting prob, its only because ive moved it - all the old stems growing new leaves at mom and it looks happier then ever. 
btw i do use kno3 n k2so4 in my tanks with gr8 success, sometimes i do use only k2so4 for a week or so when i find that i have no3>50ppm. 
i dont think u n me using the same "kno3" as u said before u using a powder with 13% of N. i use kno3 that has about 61% N and 39% K ... SO WE R TALKINK ON A DIFFERENT RETIOS HERE...


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi,

Glad your Eusterallis is doing great. The link that I provided was for Rayhwong case and what happens when moving this plant. Sorry if this message came late - was just trying to cheer you up.

As for KNO3: I guess we are both using more or less the same stuff. Your 61% is for the NO3 not the N. In a pure KNO3 the N is 13.8%.

And one more thing that somehow concerns me... - Everybody here are reporting NO3 decrease and you are reporting NO3 increase and up to 50 ppm. I don't see too many fish in that picture so I am just wondering where is the N coming from.

Aviel.


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

ooppps. tot u were talking on no3... 
anyway ive read that u used to dose kno3 from "hagarein" - u called them round balls with shell or something.... the grade of that kno3 is technical - i wouldnt touch it, i use only c.p or a.r grades! thats why u think i pay a loot for my ferts.
i never reported increase in the N section.i dose on a daily basis and sometimes i start with x amount of no3 and finish the week with x+a amount of no3. - never had any prob with this levels of nitrate though... 
thanks 4 cheering me up - its first time that i cut all my austeralis, and it took some time till it recovered from the trauma


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi,

As for this 'technical grade' myth... The experience of me and many more in this forum, other forums, stores in the US, is absolutely excellent. Most of the impurities do not have any impact on fish. If you would like to use KNO3 for building a bomb then you might want to consider "better" grades (or purify the "technical grade" coated plymers - I discussed this with a rocket hobbyist if you are interested...). Also, I believe you have already received an answer for this -

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=8796060812&m=2976031345&r=6876053745#6876053745

For NO3 the recommended dosage is 5-10 ppm - if you dose x and get x+a = 50 ppm then you are overdosing and btw risking sensitive fish like Farowella, discus, etc. if a<>0 then you should adjust your fertilization regime according to your plants needs.

All the best,

Aviel.


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

i never dose x quantity of ferts' , i always chenge it according to my plants demand, but i think 50ppm of nitrate is more then ok


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

i would have to say that it is rather high, especially for a planted tank. I try to keep my non-planted tanks lower than that.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

that's such a beautiful tank!!!!!

how did you get the riccia to grow like that? is it just stuck with the pearlweed?


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

thanks algea g. its on a boogwood, i placed the riccia on the wood, placed an hair net on it and covered it with fishing line to hold it to its place.









http://grm.m.walla.co.il/briefcase/00f3/y/z/g/u/y/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/r/200312191033026779/200403032316164004/Picture_013.jpg


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

lol I asked you that question before...sorry for asking twice..but i forgot how your tank looked...omg everything has grown in so nicely!!! pat yourself on the back!


----------

